# Woman faces assault charges 25 years later



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

AYER --Alicia Hoebeke was arrested on charges of drunken driving and assaulting a police officer 25 years ago.

On Wednesday, the former Pepperell woman walked into a courtroom to face the charges.

Hoebeke, 44, of New York, voluntarily surrendered in Ayer District Court to remove her 25-year-old warrant on charges of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, assault and battery on a police officer, disorderly conduct, operating under the influence (liquor,) and malicious destruction of property.

Woman faces assault charges 25 years later - Lowell Sun Online


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

yikes! talk about a blast from the past. Jeeze


----------

